# Eyebrow waxing



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Anyone do it? Is it acceptable for a guy to get his brows waxed? ive noticed it on some guys and tbh you don't notice it much, they just look a bit neater.


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't know mate but I've considered it. I've got eyebrows like ****ing internet browsers.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Someone just check a couple things for me

1) I am on a bodybuilding website?

2) which is mainly made up of male memebrs?

3) male does usually mean man/men?

4) there are special areas on this forum for this sort of thing ie the powder room?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

yes I do loads of mens brows.

all ages

makes the face look cleaner, opens up the eye area, makes a person better looking

but make sure you get a good therapist who will wax them like mans brows not woman's


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

I can't believe any straight man would even consider this never ind think it looks good! If I walked into my local and said I have just waxed my eyebrows I'd probably get the sh1t kicked out of me, lol


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Pain2Gain said:


> Someone just check a couple things for me
> 
> 1) I am on a bodybuilding website?
> 
> ...


Lol get a grip. Many guys on hear wax from chest pubes legs, I don't see why this is any different.



Loveleelady said:


> yes I do loads of mens brows.
> 
> all ages
> 
> ...


Thanks. Ive considered it. Yep ive got a good therapist but I think its someone else that does it. It was when I was on the website of the clinic I go to that I saw pics of a guy and tbh it looked good. Its HD that they do....


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

gay


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Jammy1 said:


> Lol get a grip. Many guys on hear wax from chest pubes legs, I don't see why this is any different.
> 
> Thanks. Ive considered it. Yep ive got a good therapist but I think its someone else that does it. It was when I was on the website of the clinic I go to that I saw pics of a guy and tbh it looked good. Its HD that they do....


you wouldn't need hd...unless u goin grey?

just stick wiv the waxin

the secret of a gud mans wax job is that it doesn't look obviously shockingly different

when you in you should get a few treatments

a facial makes a massive improvement


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> you wouldn't need hd...unless u goin grey?
> 
> just stick wiv the waxin
> 
> ...


No lol

Il send you a PM.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Jammy1 said:


> Lol get a grip. Many guys on hear wax from chest pubes legs, I don't see why this is any different.
> 
> And that's just as bad as waxing your bloody eye brows! Jesus have you never heard of a razor dude!
> 
> Thanks. Ive considered it. Yep ive got a good therapist but I think its someone else that does it. It was when I was on the website of the clinic I go to that I saw pics of a guy and tbh it looked good. Its HD that they do....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I work out in a really strong spit and sawdust BB gym and some of the guys in there have their eyebrows waxed cos they have the ones that meet in the middle and make them look like cling ons....two or three of them I know do it...and couldn't give a tidoddle who knows it....


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Flubs said:


> I work out in a really strong spit and sawdust BB gym and some of the guys in there have their eyebrows waxed cos they have the ones that meet in the middle and make them look like cling ons....two or three of them I know do it...and couldn't give a tidoddle who knows it....


lols I nearly weeped when I seen this big slug dancing across a quite attractive mans face I cudnt believe his woman hadn't tackled the beast and allowed hm ta go out in public shamin himself wiv his hirstuteness


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Jammy1 said:


> No lol
> 
> Il send you a PM.


well lets keep it public maybe others can benefit from it?


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

i pluck mine in the middle as there is abit of joining if i don't ..


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Modern times. If it makes you feel better do it.


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

@Pain2Gain Ive never shaved or waxed...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I don't even know ehy I'm here, mine are blonde and colourless but my ex had proper caterpillars on his face - he did get a mate to pluck them and they looked good but he had the fear of wax


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

have my back done. leave the eybrow waxing to mrs HT


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Jammy1 said:


> Anyone do it? Is it acceptable for a guy to get his brows waxed? ive noticed it on some guys and tbh you don't notice it much, they just look a bit neater.


No its not fcuking acceptable, it is fcuking noticeable and if you aint careful you will wind up looking like that 'orrible transvestite bastard from the silence of the lambs who kidnapped the girl!!

This is all down to that poxy only way is essex sh!t isnt it.

And while we are on the subject of eyebrows wtf are girls having eyebrows like giant caterpillars now??


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@resten is well known for his eyebrows !


----------



## CPsteve (Dec 28, 2010)

I have mine waxed and no one even knew until a conversation about it and told the lads I'd had mine done for ages. I get a bit of **** for it but I don't give a **** really


----------



## DGM (Mar 16, 2013)

i get mine done same time i get a pedicure


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> yes I do loads of mens brows.
> 
> all ages
> 
> ...


Do you do facials? Ive always wanted to get one done! got some crappy blackheads and weird spots! Whats the most thing you notice that improves someones face


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2013)

Had my eyebrows tinted a few years back, **** knows why I did it....when I left the salon, I was convinced every ****er was staring at me.

Now all I do is shave them on 1'...nice and nest now....


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

gettingLEAN said:


> Do you do facials? Ive always wanted to get one done! got some crappy blackheads and weird spots! Whats the most thing you notice that improves someones face


clean clear skin, well groomed brows, a little eyelash tint and a class make - up artist

o gosh yes go get a facial but do your research get someone good


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

if uve got a unibrow yeh


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> clean clear skin, well groomed brows, a little eyelash tint and a class make - up artist
> 
> o gosh yes go get a facial but do your research get someone good


im gonna get it done soon! u can have some reps if i turn out beautiful! need to change the ratio of women/men who want to touch me on the bum! its currently at 1:10 haha


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Gayest question ever.


----------

